# My new winecooler from Overstock!!



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Got my unit from Overstock.com about 2 weeks ago. I cleaned it out thoroughly, aired it out for a week then put 2 pounds of 65% beads and a couple of Oust fans in it. Within 3 days, the humidity was pegged at 65% and has been holding steady (gotta love Heartfelt beads!). I won't be plugging in the unit until summer but I let it run for about a day and was pleasantly surprised at how quiet the fan is - pretty important since it sits next to my nightstand.

I managed to fit about half my stash in the unit using what assorted boxes and trays I had around. Not the most efficient but it's working well for now. I'll probably have some custom trays/boxes made down the road.

My next task is to outline my inventory. Very few of my purchases are full boxes so I need to list what is in each box - for quick access and replacement. I've started a spreadsheet and should have that done by the end of the month.

Enjoy the **** and special thanx to Tim (Mtmouse) for the thread http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13612 - best $73 I've spent in quite some time!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Very nice. I see it's stocked well.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

nice! I have an excel spreadsheet I use for inventory...


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

That looks great. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks awesome! Wish I had seen this deal!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

dude thats pretty ballin' and for 73 bucks thats an awesome deal for nice glass top  When i saw these brought up in another thread i wasnt sure on the humidity control as its made with different materials that heat and cool differently, but thats awesome that its working for you... as Queen would say... "OOOOOooooh Makes me wonder..."


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Very cool. Probably the best $73 bucks you ever spent:biggrin:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

My wife suggested I get one. She saw one on clearence and told me. I may just have to pull the trigger. Been thinking about it for a while.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Those look sweet. Kind of makes me wish I had one.


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice setup......when you finish your inventory, maybe you could come over?

Something I have been wanting to do for years and can't seem to get it going. Have even downloaded a couple pieces of software that is supposed to help, but even that didn't seem to really make it easier for me. Seems to be a daunting task, esp. when I have so many singles.

Let me know how the tasks goes and if you find a good software, if you plan on putting it on a PC

Sorry to get off track there......enjoy that new humi.....it looks great.

Mark


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Its nice, It looks like mine. I see you are already running out of space. I am in the same boat. Every time I get a new box I have to condense!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Sweet man, I plan on getting one soon or later, most likely by
the summer time.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm so happy with the one I got the only thing is the fan inside never shuts off and its in my bedroom so at night when its quiet all you hear is the fan motor going


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Very nice Mike.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice set up!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice set up. plus it is well stocked:leph:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice humi.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Very nice setup! I looked and they are out of stock now. I have a cabinet but this would be nice for the expensive sticks in the summer.

For software you might want to check this out:

http://www.stogiefresh.com/stogie_rate.htm


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice, my suggestion is what you cannot fit it there send to me for safe keeping. REALLY. HA HA Flint


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice job Mike.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like your winodor is overstocked now ha ha ...


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks good I am going to start loading mine today


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice. love the cooler


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

some people have all the luck. nice find


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats Really nice i have been looking for one at that price let know if you hear of any . 
i have a 200 humi that use to be more then enough until cigar live came around lol


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm planning on that down the road. Nice setup!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

You need California closets in there-


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

BrianEE93 said:


> Very nice setup! I looked and they are out of stock now. I have a cabinet but this would be nice for the expensive sticks in the summer.
> 
> For software you might want to check this out:
> 
> http://www.stogiefresh.com/stogie_rate.htm


That's the reason I got mine - only partial air conditioning in my house and it can get hot during the summer days when I'm at work.

Thanx for the software link.


----------

